# Split audio question



## DSL_Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been asked to set up a friends 360 on his PC monitor and speakers for him. He wants to be able to use the same speakers for the 360 and PC (not at same time) without switching the plugs over. He doesn't want to buy an audio switch.

I have drawn up a plan, but I have no idea if it will work. Basically, the PC speakers connect via a 3.5mm jack to a stereo coupler and an audio splitter connects into the other end. In one of the split 3.5mm sockets will be a male - male audio cable running into the PC headphone out socket. The other split socket will have a mini RCA adapter with the 360 VGA cable red and white plugs connected to it.

I put the plan into a picture. I have no idea if this will work, I'm just guessing. I may have made it over complicated. Can someone tell me if this will work???










Thanks!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Does his sound card have a Line In?


----------



## DSL_Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

His machine is new and I've only seen it once, so I don't remember fully, but I _think_ it may do.

EDIT: The machine is a Dell Inspiron 530, like the one pictured. If the circled but is the part you are talking about then yes I think it does have a line it, I believe the colour of the socket is blue if thats any help...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well I would first try plugging the XBox audio into that and see how it goes.


----------



## DSL_Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Will the 360 VGA cable work with that kind of port? It has two phono plugs. I didn't think they were meant to go in these ports.
This is the cable I'm using:


----------



## DSL_Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Wouldn't the cable have to go in the Line Out socket to play audio to the speakers when the PC is in use? My thoery was basically splitting the external speakers between the 360 and the PC. Seeing as the speakers currently plug into the green Line Out port, I assumed thats where it would need to stay...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

_Depending on your audio system youll need to either connect the left and right (white and red) *audio connectors to the audio input on your monitor, receiver or amplifier.* If you have a surround sound system with digital audio input, connect the audio digital output found on the AV connector of Xbox 360 VGA HD AV cable with your system using an optical cable. _

Note the words 'audio* input*'. Line In is an INPUT. The Sound Card/computer now becomes your AMPLIFIER.

You use this to get your RCA outputs into your Line In input.

http://www.buyextras.com/st3pltotworc1.html

Then you use the computer/sound card's Mixer app to adjust the Line In volume.


----------

